# New to the forum



## Stock Horse Show Source (Apr 30, 2009)

Hello All!

I just joined this past week and have been cruising the forum a bit before posting. I wanted to take a moment to introduce myself. My name is Jen and I have been a horse nut since before I can remember. I rode and showed when I was younger but didn't actually buy my first horse until I was a young adult. I bought a 2 y/o with 30 days on her...I learned a lot though trial and error the first few years. I since sold her as a 5 year old and I now own two horses, one app and one QH. Both are five...one is more of a handful than the other but I love them both.

I show at open shows mostly (due high cost of breed shows) and plan on doing a couple breed (app and quarter horse) shows this year. I am your typical "spend more on the horse than on anything else" horse person. I am glad to meet all of you.


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

Welcome to the forum! Hope you enjoy it here. :]


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Welcome! If you have any questions, just ask!


----------



## Dressage10135 (Feb 11, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

Welcome Jen! From a past "cruiser of HF" , you're really going to enjoy being a part of this. So much to learn and share. Have fun!


----------



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

Welcome and enjoy the ride


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum! Nice to meet you. This sure is a fun place, and quite addicting I should add as well.

Have fun posting


----------



## Stock Horse Show Source (Apr 30, 2009)

Thank you all for the kind words. There is a lot of good reading here and I se myself becoming addicted as I normally do when it comes to horses.


----------

